# InstantCake TCD140 V TCD240



## Alessan (Feb 23, 2002)

Does anyone know if I use my copy for the TCD140 on my TCD240 Tivo if it will work?


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

No. The models are very different. You must use software based on the first three digits of the model number or TSN.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

lafos said:


> No. The models are very different. You must use software based on the first three digits of the model number or TSN.


That's *wrong*. The *240* and *140* models use the *exact same software*. The most current software version for both the 240 and 140 models is 8.3-01-2-140

the OP can use his 140 software on a 240 Tivo because it is the same.


----------



## Alessan (Feb 23, 2002)

I will try it and let you guys know


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

mick66 said:


> That's *wrong*. The *240* and *140* models use the *exact same software*. The most current software version for both the 240 and 140 models is 8.3-01-2-140
> 
> the OP can use his 140 software on a 240 Tivo because it is the same.


My apologies. This is the first time I've heard of two S2 models sharing a software distribution. I don't own a 240 series, but I had to maintain different versions for 140, 264, 540, 649, and 565 series.

Interesting that PTVUpgrade lists different versions for these. I would like to know if the 140 version works in a 240.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

lafos said:


> Interesting that PTVUpgrade lists different versions for these.


*DVR*Upgrade asks buyers to choose the model being upgraded not the software version for the upgrade.



> I would like to know if the 140 version works in a 240.


See my first response to this thread. If you are still unsure, see my second response in this thread. the OP is not the first person to ask about this, nor would he be the first to actually do it. I wasn't even the first when I did it last year.


----------



## Alessan (Feb 23, 2002)

thx for the replies, yes the TCD140 software from Instantcake did work for the TCD240!!!


----------

